

Driving a cockroach - ChuckMcM
http://web.ncsu.edu/abstract/science/wms-cockroach-steering/

======
ChuckMcM
Ok, this is really weird. As a dabbler in robotics I've converted toys into
robots but not actual living bugs. I'm really not sure where this sort of
thing leads either good or bad.

~~~
vectorbunny
Where does this lead?

[http://cache.io9.com/assets/images/13242/2009/12/starshiptro...](http://cache.io9.com/assets/images/13242/2009/12/starshiptroopers_l.jpg)

Actually, this is the sort of thing makes me glad to be alive at this point in
history.

